# Breed her or not?



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm right here, but I think its more a health question.

My burmese Doe is now 11 Months old, so she will be retierd soon.
This would be the last change to breed her (and I would had loved to breed her with my siam)

But I'm not sure if I should try to breed her or not.

She gave birth to her last litter on Nov. 2013
Then she worked as nanny for a litter born on Feb. 2014

Can I still breed her or should I just retire her?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

my experience of breeding older does is that it sucks the vitality out of the mother no matter how much nutritional support you give and the babies are inferior.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

SarahC said:


> my experience of breeding older does is that it sucks the vitality out of the mother no matter how much nutritional support you give and the babies are inferior.


thanks for the input. Than she is retired. As much as I would like a second litter from her, I want her to get as old as possible.
(She's a real darling  )


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good decision if she's a valued pet.I've been forced at times to breed late litters from brindles as they are always on the knife edge of extinction.I should think 99 % of the litters are poor and the mothers hollow husks after.I have to be really desperate to go down that route.


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd say do not breed her as she can go to the rainbow bridge in the process, cold you show s pictures?


----------

